# Coyote Call



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey Guys I am new to coyote hunting and I got myself a 17 HMR and I'm wanting to get out and give it hell, I'm looking for recommendations on a good e call that is fairly cheap? Also if you have one you want to sell let me know. Also can you tell me any other equipment that is recommended on the hunt? 

Thanks In Advance

KingPennington


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

As for other equipment, make sure you have plenty of camo, maybe shooting sticks or a monopod...just something to rest the gun on, and the MOST IMPORTANT THING IS TO SIT STILL AND BE QUIET while hunting.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Coyote is tough hunt. Might take you some time to get them in. The guys with the secrets rarely give them out. You have to think outside the box. You have to become the dog. A lot of guys are using electronic calls, but I feel they lessen the experience and prefer a hand call and making noises with my mouth. There are lots of hand-calls out there and they will all work if you learn to use them correctly.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Look at the thread about teaching a noob, some good info on calls.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Bigger gun.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Check out foxpro's reconditioned calls. It will save you a few bucks. I have the Wildfire. Don't give up if you don't call any in this winter. There is a learning curve, and winter is not the easiest time to call dogs. Get with someone who understands coyotes and their life cycle who is willing to share some secrets.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a Spitfire that I'll sell you for 50 bucks. I lost the remote so that's why its so cheap. I can get a new remote for 50 from FoxPro if you want me to do it. It works great and has called in tons of coyotes. 
I also have a Johnny Stewart prey master 3. That one is 75. 
As for advise I would suggest a bigger gun. The 17 will kill a coyote with a perfect shot and close distance. You rarely get those factors when coyote hunting. I would suggest a 22-250.
Like others have said don't get discouraged I hunted for 3 years before I finally called one in and another year before I actually killed one. You learn new things every time you go out.


----------



## Antlers&Fish (Nov 21, 2013)

The 17 will do the job just fine. As with any gun you need to make sure the shot is right on for a good clean kill. I have killed several dogs at just over 300 yards with my 17 hmr. I prefer hand calls, but the foxpro Wildfire 2 for about $200 is a great choice. Good hunting!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Kingpennington said:


> Also can you tell me any other equipment that is recommended on the hunt?


After my coyote hunting experiences, I'm starting to think that one of those drone camera thingys would be nice to have.:-|

.


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

mikevanwilder said:


> I have a Spitfire that I'll sell you for 50 bucks. I lost the remote so that's why its so cheap. I can get a new remote for 50 from FoxPro if you want me to do it. It works great and has called in tons of coyotes.
> I also have a Johnny Stewart prey master 3. That one is 75.
> As for advise I would suggest a bigger gun. The 17 will kill a coyote with a perfect shot and close distance. You rarely get those factors when coyote hunting. I would suggest a 22-250.
> Like others have said don't get discouraged I hunted for 3 years before I finally called one in and another year before I actually killed one. You learn new things every time you go out.


Thanks for the info everyone, I really want a 22-250 but cant afford a new gun at this time so the 17 HMR will do for now. Also MikeVanWilder I'm Super interested in the spitfire, can you pm me some info and where you are located.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

my coyote gun is my deer & elk gun... 300winny mag 200gr ballistic tips. 


POOF-B-GONE song dog! :twisted:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> As for advise I would suggest a bigger gun. The 17 will kill a coyote with a perfect shot and close distance. You rarely get those factors when coyote hunting. I would suggest a 22-250.


He is correct. Mike knows what he is talking about. I would definitely get a bigger gun. Most hunting situations do not give the perfect shot.

As for the guy claiming to have killed several at 300 yards with the HMR. Although possible if everything is perfect, all you are doing is taking the chance on wounding an animal. That caliber lacks the capability of doing that consistently. If you are going to use it, keep your shots under 100 yds. As hunters we have the obligation to make a clean kill on every animal.


----------



## greenducks (Jan 11, 2014)

Carry a shotgun with you also. Those buggers can just appear a few yards away.:grin:


----------



## Antlers&Fish (Nov 21, 2013)

Reb8600, you can shoot a 300 weatherby at yote and just wound it too. Many animals are wounded and get away because of bad markmanship not size of the gun. Yes, 300 yards Is a bit far for the 17, but conditions were perfect. Size is important but placement is much more crucial. Many people wound more animals because they think because they have a big gun they can shoot a mile out, they end up just wounding animals because they are not decent marksman. I am sure you would disagree that using my 25-06 to take cow elk is not possible too. Your opinion and mine. If your not comfortable with a shot, then don't take it.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You are right, shot placement is the most critical factor but you still need to not exceed the range of the gun you are shooting. It does need to have the energy when it reaches its target. That velocity is also going to affect your accuracy at the longer ranges.

I dont think the 25-06 is to small for elk. At some ranges it is though. You need to know the limits of the gun as well as your abilities. A 22-250 will bring down an elk at close range but that does not mean to try it a 300 yards.

Coyotes are a tough animal. Most people dont realize that so they shoot further or not into the vitals and end up wounding them. I see a lot of shots placed in the center of the body from front to back. That is not the vitals. Straight up the front leg is where they need to be hit. Of course a lot of people dont take the time to make sure where they are shooting.


----------

